# Year of my Flightliner?



## Larmo63 (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 3, 2010)

need a tailight unit and better headlight guts. Thanks.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 4, 2010)

I also wanted to mention, this bike would ordinarily have a chromed fork with burgundy accents, whereas this bike has a red fork w/white accents. Doesn't quite match. Could be a replacement, or possibly a factory "ran outta parts" special.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 4, 2010)

You may be right Adam, I don't know. I had questions about the seat too. It is a "Wrights" model, and I think they were made in England. I found a few on the web with the same forks AND the same seat. The forks look original. This thing wasn't wrenched on much. I think that the red tank and rack have been resprayed. Maybe a later '62 or '63 model? I'm open to the experts. I'm not sure, these are not my thing, but....I like this bike more and more the more I fiddle with it.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 5, 2010)

Larmo63 said:


> You may be right Adam, I don't know. I had questions about the seat too. It is a "Wrights" model, and I think they were made in England. I found a few on the web with the same forks AND the same seat. The forks look original. This thing wasn't wrenched on much. I think that the red tank and rack have been resprayed. Maybe a later '62 or '63 model? I'm open to the experts. I'm not sure, these are not my thing, but....I like this bike more and more the more I fiddle with it.



 Typically, the seats on these were Persons, with a pleated cover like a car seat. Every model like this I've seen, including the one I have, the darker red is the right color. I have another tank that was white, but I believe it was off of a red framed bike. In fact, that would be the bike I'd expect to see that fork on. BUT, there are oddities in every bike line! Should be numbers on the rear dropout, 'MOD 502', and a 4000 or 40000 series number, which is the catalog #, and can usually be year matched to the cat. pages. Post yours, and I'll look it up.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks Adam, I'll go look today, I found a full chrome fork for this at my LVBS, that she will take $100 for. Not too bad?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 7, 2010)

Larmo63 said:


> Thanks Adam, I'll go look today, I found a full chrome fork for this at my LVBS, that she will take $100 for. Not too bad?




Yeah, that's average. Also, after looking at a couple more pics of these, I have to say the most common seat has a black taxtured cover w/a silver edging.


----------

